# slippery wood floors



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

hjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Christy: My mom's German Shepherd has the same problem. They had to put carpeted runners down so she could walk across the floor. I purchased a battery operated clipper ("Wahl") for under $15.00 at Wal-mart. It works well with the Hav toes. You can also get inside booties with grips on the bottom if you think your dog would keep them on. Good luck


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

fffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Christy: The Wahl clippers I bought are designed for pets. It is easier to get closer to the skin with the clipper than with scissors but you do have to be carefull about clipper burn etc. Try with scissors, as long as the pads are touching the floor (instead of fur)she should have a better grip. Beard trimmer may work  I don't think you should tell your husband


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

These are the ones Pam uses. You can get inbetween the pads with them.

http://www.osterpro.com/productDetails.asp?ProductID=59&BladeID=


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'be been using a small cuticle scissor to trim between the pads. It is small enough to get close and it cuts well. You just have to be careful because they are a little pointed and sharp at the tip.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I've used the small Wahl clippers for a while now, but someone said that Rite Aid carries one intended for humans (ear trimmers?) that is half the price.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I bought a "Conair"for humans at Walmart for about 8.00 at Christmas time.I believe it was for beard trimming but it is about 1" wide.I intertained a nose trimmer,but it is so tiny with no enough power.It works just great.I sit on the floor with my legs straight out,lay Quincy on his back and just start.He loves it,and actually falls asleep!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Beard trimmer may work, I don't think you should tell your husband


Hahaha!! That was exactly what I as thinking! 

I went to Walmart instead and I bought a Wahl trimmer for dogs. It comes in a little case with a trimmer, some comb guides, scissors and a CD. Larry will be happier if his trimmer is kept for personal use, not doggie paws or sanitary trims! 

I chickened out just a bit last night and used the scissors to go after the worst of the hair between her toes. That helped a bit and I think it was a good choice since even the scissors made her a tad nervous. Her nails could also use a trim so I'll get after them this weekend and if she seems receptive to it I may try the new trimmer a little.

Christy


----------

